# Model 3 Tips



## Kublah (Nov 9, 2018)

Some really great tips for the interface here.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Yeah Andy makes great videos!


----------



## GeoJohn23 (Oct 16, 2018)

Nice, I learned a few new tricks!


----------



## Garlan Garner (May 24, 2016)

Hey....I just took advantage of an Excellent tip today. 

It snowed here in Chicago today ( big surprise ) and I remembered a tip I heard somewhere. 

I left my windshield wipers in service mode when I left my car....and when I remotely turned on my defrost....my wipers were clear of snow and ice also.


----------

